# Which Raspora??



## KellyC (Feb 28, 2014)

I've decided on Rasporas for my bettas tank mates in my 10g. Now to decide which one? I was going to get Harlequins but theni saw some purple rasporas then the chili rasporas and the galaxy's. Sigh...I want them all!! But until I get a bigger tank I have to chose so what is your vote?? 

Harlequin Raspora...


----------



## KellyC (Feb 28, 2014)

Purple Rasporas....


----------



## KellyC (Feb 28, 2014)

Galaxy Raspora....


----------



## KellyC (Feb 28, 2014)

Chili Raspora....


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Aren't rasbora nippy? I recently knew someone to get some at the recommendation of another betta keeper, only to have the rasbora tearing at the betta as soon as they were in the tank.

In person, I absolutely love the chili rasbora. They are bright red!

And I think the Galaxy Raspboras are classified as Danios now (Celestial Pearl Danio) though previously called raspbora.

If I had to put any with a betta, it would be the CPD, but I would make sure its care requirements are met, too, since it is so small (smaller food size/micropellets that sink to mid-level, lots of plants to hide in so they feel safe). I think they need a school of 6+ from what I can recall


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

I kept a female in a 20 gallon long with a school of 5 harlequin raspora (a little sparse, I know) and while she freaked out the first couple days after that, everyone ignored each other for the most part. I never saw the school bother her, and she spent her time trying to intimidate my bristle nose. He was unimpressed by her efforts. I believe there's another (slightly smaller) raspora called espei, they're pretty cute but I haven't owned them. Seems like in 10 gallons you'd want a smaller variety.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have had nipping problems with Espei Rasbora but not with Chili, Phoenix and Sundadanio axelrodi.

The Galaxy are no longer classed as Rasbora but CPD. I have them in my 10 and InStitches is correct: They need sinking pellets as they do not feed from the top of the tank. They also need lots of plants. Mine are doing well and I'm considering getting more so the shoal is up to 12-15; right now it's seven. They are quite small.

These are my first CPD and I am quite fond of them. The Espei/Lambchop Rasbora? Not so much. They're going to be rehomed or put in Dexter's tank for him to stalk.

Edit: I posted this right as Fin Fancier did. It is not a response! But they are actually quite large compared to the CPD and Chili.


----------



## KellyC (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone! All my research has said stay away from tetras, too nippy and rasporas are the no.1 choice for betta tank mates being more peaceful. Loved the chilies and the espies as they are similar but bit smaller. The pet store thought the chilies might be too small and look too much like a snack. LOL George has purplish blue tails so the purple rasporas would certainly coordinate! &#55357;&#56860;

Always learning! That's why the galaxy's reminded me of Pearl danios. lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Your pet store is correct: Chili can become prey to a Betta as they are tiny even though some sites list them as 1.25" mine are probably less than an inch. I would also stay away from the Espei. First thing those little @#$% did was go after Guthrie's caudal fins.

If you can find them, Ember Tetra are not nippy. Mine have never gone after any of my Betta. When I removed the @#$% Espei I'm thinking about moving the Ember into Guthrie's tank.

Too bad you didn't live close. I'd give the Espei to you.


----------



## KellyC (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks 'Russell'...that would have been awesome! It's so easy to fir get where people are from in these forums! I'll look into the Embers. Not sure if they had any. They were out of chilis and they are not easy to get from suppliers. They had some 'cousins' of the chili...strawberries and a couple others but forgot their names. Same fish, different paint job is how she put it! LOL Will have to do more research! 

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi everyone. I am new to having fish. I have had a half moon betta for a month now and love the little guy. I recently upgraded to a 10 gallon tank (heated and filtered). I am considering finding the right fish to put in the tank with him in a few months. I feel I need to learn more before I do anything further. I've been doing a lot of research on possible tank mates and I am wondering, after reading the posts on this thread, if anyone has had any luck with the Ember Tetras? If so, can anyone recommend a good site on their care? Thanks so much.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

It would be better if you start your own thread. I have Ember and am happy to share information when you do.

Thanks.


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks. I just posted a new thread with my question.


----------

